# 8.0-RC1 upgrade issue



## blstuart (Sep 30, 2009)

So last night I try upgrading from 7.2-RELEASE to 8.0-RC1.  The short story is I've never had an upgrade in the UNIX world fail quite so bad.  (And that dates back to 6th Edition on a PDP-11/34.)  Basically, everything went smoothly up through booting the new kernel the first time.  Then when I tried the freebsd-update install after the reboot, the sky fell.  I got a large number of Bad system call errors and by the time it was done, I couldn't do much of anything.  Any further attempts to use freebsd-upgrade failed because I no longer had grep, or sha256, or even gcc for that matter.  Ultimately, I regained control by booting from a 7.2 CD and "upgrading" the installation from there.  So at least I'm mostly back to where I was before.  Except that I seem to be getting some ACPI errors at boot time that I'm pretty sure weren't there before.  After all that, I have a few questions:

1-Does anyone have any idea what I did wrong?
2-Am I correct in thinking that I can probably upgrade more smoothly under the circumstances if I boot a 8.0-RC1 CD and upgrade from it?
3-Does anyone have any idea where the new ACPI errors are coming from?

TIA


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm somewhat confused about the order. 
You booted the new kernel then tried to do freebsd-update? How did you get the new kernel?


----------



## blstuart (Sep 30, 2009)

I followed the steps that I've seen usually recommended:

freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.0-RC1
freebsd-update install
reboot
freebsd-update install

It was after the reboot and during the second install step that I got the Bad system call errors.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2009)

If I read this correctly:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-September/052024.html

That would be the correct way to upgrade, no idea why it went so horribly wrong though :q


----------



## User23 (Oct 1, 2009)

blstuart said:
			
		

> 1-Does anyone have any idea what I did wrong?
> 2-Am I correct in thinking that I can probably upgrade more smoothly under the circumstances if I boot a 8.0-RC1 CD and upgrade from it?
> 3-Does anyone have any idea where the new ACPI errors are coming from?
> 
> TIA



1. no idea

2. Personally i would download the 8.0 RC1 sources using csup and building the world and the kernel by hand.

3. No i dont know. But i have seen such a behaviour after upgrades from 5.x -> 6.x -> 7.x . In some rare cases everything was ok with the "old" system. But after installing new system the kernel wont boot correctly with ACPI enabled. In most cases i could just ignore the ACPI errors cause everything was ok.


----------



## blstuart (Oct 1, 2009)

I still don't know what exactly went wrong the first time, but last night I did do an upgrade from an 8.0-RC1 CD (which I had downloaded the night before after everything blew up).  It went pretty smoothly.  As to the ACPI issue, over the last couple of days, I think I've noticed that the errors show up more if I just reboot rather than power cycle, but they don't seem to be keeping the system from functioning.  That's a detail I'll dig into a little later.

Thanks, everyone, for the suggestions.


----------

